# [SPN] Against Ignorance And Hatred: Balmeet Singh's Journey



## Sikh News Reporter (Apr 16, 2009)

Sikh Philosophy Network Community Bulletin

	For unsubscription information, please see the bottom of this email

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
$username Ji, Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!

Featured Article - Against Ignorance and Hatred: Balmeet Singh's Journey
I am a visible Sikh who is an American Citizen who traveled abroad on a student exchange program to Budapest, Hungary from August to December 2007. While taking a weekend trip to Liviv, Ukraine I was attached from behind by a group of 6-8 skinheads while walking to a concert. They knocked me to the ground from behind and repeatedly kicked my head, chest, and back. My Dastaar was knocked off and lost. After about 2-3 minutes of the beating, they ran away. My wallet, camera, passport, etc. were all untouched.

Full Article: Click Here

To reply, click the above link and post your messages in the forum for a wider audience.

Gurfateh,


Sikh Philosophy Network
Visit Sikh Philosophy Network
Daily Hukumnama
Gurmat Vichaar Project
Download Sikhism Toolbar
Gurbani MP3 Downloads
Book Store
Meet Forum Leaders
Invite Your Friends
Contact Us
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Today's Date: 17-04-2009

Activity since: 10-04-2009
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

View all new content here: http://www.sikhphilosophy.net

-- Threads posted most recently --

Title: "The Magical Hat AKA The Turban" 
Simple filteration of water, that's quite interesting. /   /  / We see in ...
(Date Posted 16-04-2009 by BhagatSingh)
 o 4 Replies, 55 Views, Last Post: 02:58 AM, 17-04-2009 by pk70
 o The Magical Hat

Title: "Selflessness: Scientific Models" 
http://gopikrishna.us/images/articles.jpg ...
(Date Posted 16-04-2009 by aad0002)
 o 6 Replies, 35 Views, Last Post: 07:29 PM, 16-04-2009 by rajkhalsa
 o Selflessness: Scientific Models

Title: "A Sitting With Revered Baba Freed Jio" 
Beautiful.. thank you so much for this happiness...  /  / Here is an audio ...
(Date Posted 16-04-2009 by pk70)
 o 1 Replies, 45 Views, Last Post: 11:38 PM, 16-04-2009 by kiram
 o A Sitting With Revered Baba Freed Jio

Title: "Los Angeles Vaisakhi Celebration Video Includes nagar Kirtan" 
no audio and video doesnt work that well... / Please correct asap....waiting to ...
(Date Posted 16-04-2009 by gurbanitvonline)
 o 1 Replies, 25 Views, Last Post: 08:53 AM, 16-04-2009 by Gyani Jarnail Singh
 o Los Angeles Vaisakhi Celebration Video Includes Nagar Kirtan

Title: "Sikhism's and other ISM's" 
well if that was the case then why are they hell bent on passing fatwas on ...
(Date Posted 16-04-2009 by friend)
 o 12 Replies, 85 Views, Last Post: 10:29 PM, 16-04-2009 by friend
 o Sikhism's and other ISM's

Title: "Undermining Sikhism" 
The apology was worthless and just rubbing it in even more.:yes:
(Date Posted 15-04-2009 by BhagatSingh)
 o 17 Replies, 112 Views, Last Post: 03:35 AM, 17-04-2009 by Singh
 o Sikh Philosophy Network

Title: "True Friends" 
If one think in a religious way, than GOD is the only True Friend of Human. I ...
(Date Posted 15-04-2009 by Soul_jyot)
 o 3 Replies, 37 Views, Last Post: 11:38 PM, 15-04-2009 by friend
 o True Friends

Title: "Khandey da Amrit" 
Much appreciated singhbji ji -- Having them all in one spot is very helpful. If ...
(Date Posted 15-04-2009 by singhbj)
 o 1 Replies, 46 Views, Last Post: 08:40 PM, 15-04-2009 by aad0002
 o Khandey da Amrit

Title: "Punjab suicides cast shadow on polls" 
Gyani ji /   / Its not like that Farmers will sleep hungry.Its decline of social ...
(Date Posted 14-04-2009 by kds1980)
 o 8 Replies, 118 Views, Last Post: 10:16 PM, 15-04-2009 by dalsingh
 o Punjab suicides cast shadow on polls

Title: "The Abuse of Sikh Forums" 
haha, if you say so...  / It would be an interesting experience taht's for ...
(Date Posted 14-04-2009 by mystique_void)
 o 6 Replies, 72 Views, Last Post: 09:56 PM, 15-04-2009 by BhagatSingh
 o Sikh Philosophy Network

-- Threads with the most replies --

Title: "Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh" 
Alright, then I guess we will agree to disagree. I believe that the so called ...
(Date Posted 24-05-2006 by randip singh)
 o 590 Replies, 33078 Views, Last Post: 09:54 PM, 11-04-2009 by randip singh
 o Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh

Title: "Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh" 

(Date Posted 24-05-2006 by randip singh)
 o 545 Replies, 29515 Views, Last Post: 01:20 PM, 11-12-2008 by randip singh
 o Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh

Title: "How Many Sikhs Have Married Out Of Caste/Race?" 
Hii All,  /  / After listening so many comments on whether it is good or bad ...
(Date Posted 12-04-2006 by randip singh)
 o 534 Replies, 12497 Views, Last Post: 10:41 AM, 09-04-2009 by ricky_xccess
 o Sikh Philosophy Network

Title: "Nanak is The Guru, Nanak is The Lord Himself." 
Please use a civil tongue. (aad0002)
(Date Posted 07-01-2008 by Sikh80)
 o 440 Replies, 29292 Views, Last Post: 08:06 AM, 07-03-2009 by onewithinall
 o Nanak is The Guru, Nanak is The Lord Himself.

Title: "Creation in Islam" 
Christians regard the scripture about our power which is not a physical force ...
(Date Posted 03-08-2007 by azizrasul)
 o 435 Replies, 24084 Views, Last Post: 02:03 AM, 17-02-2009 by shearwater
 o Creation in Islam

-- Threads with the most views --

Title: "Sikhism And Tattoos" 
pk70 ji /  / It is OK to be in disagreement. No offense is ever taken. 
(Date Posted 19-02-2005 by Neutral Singh)
 o 43692 Views, 225 Replies, Last Post: 10:42 AM, 16-10-2008 by aad0002
 o Sikh Philosophy Network

Title: "Sikh Girls: A Confused Lot. Are Parents To Blame?" 
Spiritual Guru go on hunting, killing for his enjoyment?  /   / It was for the ...
(Date Posted 12-07-2005 by Neutral Singh)
 o 32696 Views, 329 Replies, Last Post: 07:12 AM, 28-02-2009 by BhagatSingh
 o Sikh Girls: A Confused Lot. Are Parents To Blame?

Title: "Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen" 
Let us spare this thread dedicated to Gyani Ji from the hard talk... We have ...
(Date Posted 18-02-2005 by Neutral Singh)
 o 31214 Views, 54 Replies, Last Post: 09:40 PM, 11-06-2008 by Aman Singh
 o Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen

Title: "Why do I believe in Jesus? An ex-sikhs journey in faith" 
A post has been removed from the forum. Proselytizing is not permitted. Please ...
(Date Posted 06-08-2004 by Rajs)
 o 30299 Views, 316 Replies, Last Post: 10:09 PM, 09-04-2009 by aad0002
 o Why do I believe in Jesus? An ex-sikhs journey in faith

Title: "Gurmat Sangeet - Sikh Musical Instruments" 
Gurfateh to all members, /   / Thanks for such great knowledge regarding ...
(Date Posted 02-10-2005 by rsingh)
 o 30146 Views, 3 Replies, Last Post: 01:30 PM, 25-08-2008 by avinash kaur
 o Gurmat Sangeet - Sikh Musical Instruments

-- Threads with no replies yet --

Title: "Sukhmani Sahib:7th Ashtapadee:3rd Pauri:My understanding" 
Dear Khalsa Ji, /   / With the grace of ‘The Sat’, today I share my ...
(Date Posted 14-04-2009 by Amarpal)
 o 43 Views
 o Sukhmani Sahib:7th Ashtapadee:3rd Pauri:My understanding

Title: "What Is the Difference between Guru and God?" 
The question is very simple. What is the difference between Guru and GOD? ...
(Date Posted 14-04-2009 by friend)
 o 51 Views
 o What Is the Difference between Guru and God?

Title: "mushroom parathas" 
Mushroom Parathas ... /  / Ingridients  /  /  mushrooms  /  / coriander /  / ...
(Date Posted 14-04-2009 by rajkhalsa)
 o 29 Views
 o mushroom parathas

Title: "Religious symbols and spirituality" 
RELIGIOUS SYMBOLS AND SPIRITUALITY /  /   /  / ABSTRACT /  /   / Religious ...
(Date Posted 13-04-2009 by vsgrewal48895)
 o 32 Views
 o Religious symbols and spirituality

Title: "Blessed Vaisakhi To Everyone" 
Vaisakhi and GurGaddi Diwas eCard! ...
(Date Posted 12-04-2009 by aad0002)
 o 47 Views
 o Blessed Vaisakhi To Everyone
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
LATEST POLLS
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Question: Most Influential Sikhs in History? plz add to list.
 o "Dr. Manmohan Singh" (5 Votes)
 o "Baba Deep Singh" (8 Votes)
 o "Banda Singh Bahadur" (10 Votes)
 o "Maharaja Ranjit Singh" (11 Votes)
 o "Prof Sahib Singh" (7 Votes)
 o "Bhagat Puran Singh" (5 Votes)
 o "Baba Budhha" (9 Votes)
 o "Sant Jarnail Singh" (3 Votes)
 o "Master Tara Singh" (1 Votes)
 o "Bhai Gurdas" (9 Votes)
 o "Bhai Mani Singh" (8 Votes)
 o "Sardar Baghel Singh" (3 Votes)
 o "Bhai Kahan Singh Nabha" (4 Votes)
 o "Bhai Veer Singh" (6 Votes)
 o "Bhai Kanihiya Ji" (1 Votes)
 o "Sardar Hari Singh Nalwa" (3 Votes)
 o "Shaheed Bhagat Singh" (1 Votes)
 o "Shaheed Udham Singh" (1 Votes)
   View Poll Results: Most Influential Sikhs in History and Why? Plz Add to List

Question: (Read the main post first) Would you &quot;dance&quot; to kirtan? Explain.
 o "Yes..." (5 Votes)
 o "No..." (27 Votes)
 o "I don't listen to kirtan..." (0 Votes)
 o "Not sure..." (4 Votes)
   View Poll Results: Dancing and Gurbani


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
FORTHCOMING EVENTS 			SPN Calendar of Events:
to view the calendar, click the link below:
http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?c=1
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Single Day Events

18-04-2009:
 o BiRTH OF GURU ANGAD DEV JI (Vaiksakh 5) - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=336&c=1
 o BIRTH OF GURU TEG BAHADUR JI (Vaisakh 5) - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=337&c=1

25-04-2009:
 o ANNUAL NEW YORK CITY SIKH DAY PARADE 2009 - New York, NY USA - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=344&c=1
 o ATAM RAS KIRTAN 2009 Irving, TX USA - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=350&c=1

Ranged Events

21-02-2009:
 o (02-21 --> 05-01) SIKH LEGACY OF PUNJAB - Santa Barbara Museum, Santa Barbara, CA, USA - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=316&c=1

12-04-2009:
 o (04-12 --> 04-19) Exhibition of Sikh Military Bravery -  Klang & Petaling Jaya, Malaysia - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=343&c=1

26-04-2009:
 o (04-26 --> 05-05) 300 SALL GURU DE NAAL EXHIBITION SALARJUNG MUSEUM Hyderabad, AP - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=349&c=1

28-06-2009:
 o (06-28 --> 07-12) SIDAK - Faith Courage Discipline - Sikh Research Institute San Antonio Texas US - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=342&c=1

Recurring Events

16-05-2009:
 o (05-16-2009/12-26-2009) NAAD YOGA CLASSES - Southall, UK - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=347&c=1
()

11-04-2009:
 o (04-11-2009/06-28-2009) New York City Cruise REGISTER Gursikh Speed Meeting June 27 - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=346&c=1
()

23-02-2009:
 o (02-23-2009/04-26-2009) CAMP MIRI PIRI Register by May 1 Espanola, NM - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=320&c=1
()


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTICS:
We have had the following activity since 10-04-2009 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 45 New Members
 o 49 New Threads
 o 585 New Posts
 o 0 New Polls


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link:
http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions
and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".
Currently, community updates are sent weekly.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Best regards, The Sikh Philosophy Network Administrators.


----------

